
The Programs That Become the Programmers - jonbaer
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/bitwise/2015/09/pedro_domingos_master_algorithm_how_machine_learning_is_reshaping_how_we.single.html
======
scottlocklin
This is one of the silliest things I have ever read in Slate, and as it is
Slate we're talking about: that's saying a lot. But hey, what do I know, I
only do machine learning for a living... Presumably the knucklehead who wrote
this finds linear regression and matrix decomposition to be extremely
mysterious....

~~~
gnodar
It would perhaps help those of us who know little of machine learning, if you
could give specific examples of silly things stated in the article.

~~~
scottlocklin
Starting from the second sentence:

"there’s a burgeoning, alternative model of programming and computation that
sidesteps the limitations of the classic model, embracing uncertainty,
variability, self-correction, and overall messiness. It’s called machine
learning"

All the way through the end: there is nothing there which is even remotely
within the realm of being even partially correct. It's sort of like when
Gladwell yammered on about "Igon values" in a New Yorker article, except
worse.

